# How the hell do you get the Captain Chords plugins to work with Ableton?



## leahmurry10 (May 6, 2020)

I have downloaded Mixed in Key's Captain plugins, and it has been a nightmare to install to ableton. Their website says: 

Go to Ableton > Preferences > Plugins
Check the boxes marked “Use VST2 Plug-in Systems Folder”
Set folder path to C:\Program Files\Steinberg\VSTplugins (this is the default installation location for Captain Plugins on Windows)
Then click “Rescan”
Close Ableton and re-open
Well, I have done that. Several times now. Ableton seem to have no idea that they exist. Help... Anyone? I'm a Windows user by the way.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 6, 2020)

would the time have been better spent learning a bit of basic music theory, maybe... 😏


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 6, 2020)

I dont have Ableton so I cant help directly, I had no problems with my daw (Mixcraft, Mulab, win 10 64 bit) so might be an idea to check in another daw if installation has worked in general ? Mulab for example has a free version if I remember well and is very quick for checking out things like that cause you add the vst one by one directly from the place where they are installed.

What I have to admit: with Ableton I am really wondering why you use Captain plugins with all that wonderful M4L stuff  .


----------



## doctoremmet (May 6, 2020)

Check what folder some of your other WORKING VSTs are in. These are all DLL files

Locate the unrecognized VST's actual DLL file (assuming you’re on Windows). Just do a search in Explorer if you don’t know where it was originally installed

Copy that DLL file and place it in the same folder that your other VSTs’ DLL files are in

Do the Rescan in Ableton

Edit: thousands of typos


----------

